# Shiny Spandex!!



## tinytoddy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey its Tiny Toddy ( I know you all missed me). 
Shiny spandex on a woman with bigger legs is a beautiful thing!!! 

View attachment shiny spandex!!.jpg


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 13, 2010)

Gosh, I feel so empowered. Thanks :doh:


----------



## Christov (Jul 13, 2010)

Best thread on the board.

Fo realz.


----------



## mango (Jul 13, 2010)

*I try and wear shiny spandex at every waking opportunity.*


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 13, 2010)

tinytoddy said:


> Hey its Tiny Toddy ( I know you all missed me)



<Sigh> Makes me proud to live in Wisconsin. :doh:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 13, 2010)

lock

archive


----------



## Christov (Jul 13, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> lock
> 
> archive


So we can treasure the memory.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 13, 2010)

mango said:


> *I try and wear shiny spandex at every waking opportunity.*



I will never see shiny spandex the same way Mango! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2010)

Spandex also makes for a great banana hammock!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2010)

What a great idea for a thread, Tinytoddy!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 14, 2010)

mango said:


> *I try and wear shiny spandex at every waking opportunity.*



Did you mean wanking or waking?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2010)

mango said:


> *I try and wear shiny spandex at every waking opportunity.*



That close up makes the image seem huge....would it fit in a tiny mouth, I wonder?


----------



## tinytoddy (Jul 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Spandex also makes for a great banana hammock!



Is that Borat or John Mayer? LOL!!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 6, 2010)

mango said:


> *I try and wear shiny spandex at every waking opportunity.*



Mango,

You've given me a great idea for Mr. M2M's upcoming birthday gift. Does the store where you shop have those in a 7XL? How about in grape flavor?


----------



## tinytoddy (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is another one. Hope it appears. 

View attachment spandex25.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2010)

Surely to goodness this thread hasn't died already?


----------



## aussiefa63 (Dec 12, 2010)

> Surely to goodness this thread hasn't died already?



Well, post up a pic of yourself in shiney spandex & I'll keep the thread going  lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 13, 2010)

aussiefa63 said:


> Well, post up a pic of yourself in shiney spandex & I'll keep the thread going  lol



I second that lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't own any.....sadly


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't own any.....sadly



Anyone want to donate some to this lovely lady? Anyone? Anyone? lol


----------

